# How To Get Your Abs to ?POP? ? More Training or More Dieting?



## Arnold (Nov 2, 2011)

How To Get Your Abs to "POP" - More Training or More Dieting? By Tom Venuto, author of Burn the Fat, Feed the Muscle Question: Tom, I've managed to get my body fat down to about 6.5%, according to my calipers. I'm starting to see the outline of my abs in certain lighting conditions, but [...]

*Read More...*


----------

